# Moschino Funny vs. Hippie Fizz



## hollyberry84 (May 6, 2008)

I love both of Moschino's Funny and Hippie Fuzz but, I am having a tough time deciding which one I like more. Does anyone know which one they like better??? I confuse myself the more I smell them both!! Thanks.


----------



## KikiB (May 10, 2008)

I tried them both out today and I would have to say that I MUCH prefer Funny.


----------



## hollyberry84 (May 10, 2008)

thanks you!! I've been waiting for someone who has tried them both. 
Funny smells more like citrus...which I love. But I love the Hippie Fizz bottle.


----------

